
Sentient aliens are probably terrestrial - arocke
https://keplerlounge.com/2016/08/19/sentient-aliens-are-probably-terrestrial/
======
grizzles
Dolphins are sentient. Don't take my word for it tho:
[http://www.livescience.com/39481-time-to-declare-animal-
sent...](http://www.livescience.com/39481-time-to-declare-animal-
sentience.html)

------
arocke
I think there's a strong upper-bound on the collective intelligence of any
strictly aquatic species.

